

Can you solve it? How can you engineer a country with more girls than boys? - bootload
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/jul/20/can-you-solve-it-engineer-country-with-more-girls-than-boys

======
crispy2000
If the assumption that the ratio of births is 50/50, then no. However, a rule
requiring parents to have children until they have a boy could lead to
evolutionary pressure increasing the ratio of girls born. That is, if the
Smiths have 4 girls and one boy their genes will be 4 times more common than
those of the Jones with their one boy.

